# When is your schedule posted on the wall?



## Dream Baby (Jun 24, 2021)

It seems that HR posts the schedule later and later.

For example I would have known my schedule for July 4 to 10 by LAST Thursday.

Thoughts?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometime on Thursday afternoon/evening. It's typically up when I come in Friday morning. It will be delayed if there's a big visit that Wednesday or Thursday or if they need to totally redo much of the preset schedule. But, in those cases, it's been getting done on Fridays.

It used to be fairly normal for the schedule to not get done until Saturday or Sunday. Sometimes even Monday. They'd leave a sign on the timeclock to ignore the online schedule. HRBP cracked down on that though.


----------



## openmarket (Jun 24, 2021)

We usually have ours online by noon on Thursday. BUT no longer posted on paper. You have to have the app or look it up at store. So no one knows who is getting what hours/days unless they tell you. I think they did that so people wouldn't complain that some newbies/college people get more hours than them. People who are working year round always get less hours in summer when college students get back. Lots of complaints about that but no one cares. They usually get the full 40 too while others need the income to live, pay rent, bills, etc but fall far short of the 40.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 24, 2021)

No wall schedule here.  App only Now.  Privacy.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 24, 2021)

Thursday by 5 for two weeks out. So July 4-10 will be posted when I go in tonight. We've never been ahead by more than two weeks.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 24, 2021)

Thursday afternoon usually Saturday at the very latest.


----------



## Panda13 (Jun 24, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Thursday by 5 for two weeks out. So July 4-10 will be posted when I go in tonight. We've never been ahead by more than two weeks.


I think either Seattle or even their state has to be posted 3 weeks out by law, not sure where OP is but only place I have heard off.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> It seems that HR posts the schedule later and later.
> 
> For example I would have known my schedule for July 4 to 10 by LAST Thursday.
> 
> Thoughts?


No, July 4 to July 10 was just posted today.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 25, 2021)

Do most retailers only post ONE WEEK AT A TIME?

I worked in retail almost twenty years ago and they did them out two weeks.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jun 25, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Do most retailers only post ONE WEEK AT A TIME?
> 
> I worked in retail almost twenty years ago and they did them out two weeks.


The place I work at now (Shaw's) does one week out.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 25, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Do most retailers only post ONE WEEK AT A TIME?
> 
> I worked in retail almost twenty years ago and they did them out two weeks.


Sears was awful, regular employees  didn't get their schedule for the next week until the Friday before, so literally two days ahead, that's it. In the early years the store manager would make the staff schedule for the month, but the last couple of managers I had did that one weekly as well.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 25, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Do most retailers only post ONE WEEK AT A TIME?
> 
> I worked in retail almost twenty years ago and they did them out two weeks.


A major regional retailer in my area posts the schedule only a week ahead.

When I worked at a campus-based bookstore, I wrote the schedule for the whole semester after staff told me what their class schedules & desired availabilities were.  (Well, book rush was like a few days of Black Friday and it was all hands on deck.)  But the rest of the semester was predictable for all of us, week to week.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 25, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> No wall schedule here.  App only Now.  Privacy.


I don’t trust the app and I’ve had MyTime delete shifts on team members. So what they see on the app may not be what was on the paper schedule.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 26, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I don’t trust the app and I’ve had MyTime delete shifts on team members. So what they see on the app may not be what was on the paper schedule.


That was the UKG app - it didn’t always adjust when a change was made.  Just recently We were required to download a NEW app and that is ALL we have to go by - unless you know someone that will look into Mytime on the computer for you - but I don’t think they are supposed to.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jun 26, 2021)

I will not download any work apps on my personal phone. Of course if Target pays my phone bill I will download any work related info but until then NOPE NOT HAPPENING


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 26, 2021)

Marvin Martian said:


> I will not download any work apps on my personal phone. Of course if Target pays my phone bill I will download any work related info but until then NOPE NOT HAPPENING


In general I don't download third party apps on my cell phone for privacy reasons.

I see TMs using their personal phones at work all the time.

If I was required to carry a phone I work I ask Target to pay for the service AND phone.

I would also immediately put it my glove compartment along with my name tag the minute I left work.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 26, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> That was the UKG app - it didn’t always adjust when a change was made.  Just recently We were required to download a NEW app and that is ALL we have to go by - unless you know someone that will look into Mytime on the computer for you - but I don’t think they are supposed to.


I’m talking about a team members shift not the same in MyTime as it is on the paper schedule. The gold standard is the paper schedule.


----------



## a1flow (Jun 26, 2021)

there is no paper schedule anymore,  it is now mytime.  You have to download to phone or use computer in TSC or your home computer (that's what I use).  Just go to mytime.target.com on your computer.  Eventually you will be able to do everything on it except punch corrections.  They will still need to be done in store.  Schedules are to be available on Thursdays at noon.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 27, 2021)

I still believe hard copies should be available for those employees that are not tech savvy. As I’ve said in my above posts, I’ve had employees with missing shifts in MyTime and the only way we can validate that they were scheduled that day is by looking at the hard copy.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 6, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I still believe hard copies should be available for those employees that are not tech savvy. As I’ve said in my above posts, I’ve had employees with missing shifts in MyTime and the only way we can validate that they were scheduled that day is by looking at the hard copy.


This. Our MyTime shifts often get edited well after the new schedules are available to see online. Our schedules for 7/11-7/17 are still not posted on the wall yet. Even though we can see the schedules online, we are told never to go by those because they are still very likely to change.


----------



## bloodyred (Jul 6, 2021)

At the end of the month UKG app will be phased out.  MyTime app is replacing it!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 6, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> This. Our MyTime shifts often get edited well after the new schedules are available to see online. Our schedules for 7/11-7/17 are still not posted on the wall yet. Even though we can see the schedules online, we are told never to go by those because they are still very likely to change.


We have a firm rule that they need to be posted by Thursday. It needs to be posted but they can change it with your permission.  That printed copy is the important copy.


----------



## bloodyred (Jul 9, 2021)

Mytime Auto schedules on Tuesday @ I believe it's at 2pm for the week after-next, based off the hrs your SD/HR have allotted for workcenters.  That's why many Leads like to work on the schedules on Wednesday/Thursday.  Working on it yesterday around noon, MyTime Automatically scheduled in shifts twice while I was doing it, so I had to refresh twice!  took way longer to get done cause I kept having to recheck what I did.  Another lead at a different desk was working on theirs and had the same issue.  He was like "that's not happened before, and threw me off".  So expect delays with the next schedule, cause Mytime got screwy this week!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 9, 2021)

bloodyred said:


> Mytime Auto schedules on Tuesday @ I believe it's at 2pm for the week after-next, based off the hrs your SD/HR have allotted for workcenters.  That's why many Leads like to work on the schedules on Wednesday/Thursday.  Working on it yesterday around noon, MyTime Automatically scheduled in shifts twice while I was doing it, so I had to refresh twice!  took way longer to get done cause I kept having to recheck what I did.  Another lead at a different desk was working on theirs and had the same issue.  He was like "that's not happened before, and threw me off".  So expect delays with the next schedule, cause Mytime got screwy this week!


Explains why ours wasn't posted yesterday like it usually is.


----------



## Style2563 (Jul 10, 2021)

is it just me or i dont see any next week schedule or available shifts on mytime. i was planning on taking a shift, but shows “0”.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 10, 2021)

Ck the wall.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Aug 6, 2021)

Lol my store still hasn't posted the schedule for Aug 8-14 yet.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 6, 2021)

RIP wall schedules


----------



## CosmicFish (Aug 6, 2021)

DBZ said:


> RIP wall schedules


Yup. My store is 90% done with our remodel and HR has moved to their new and improved location. Surprise, surprise, there is no wall space for a paper schedule. A lot of our TMs do not use Kronos or MyTime so we will have to see how this is going to work. Only about half of the store TMs have downloaded MyTime. I just agreed to give my Saturday shift (tomorrow) to another TM but unfortunately that TM hasn't setup MyTime so we can't do the switch via the app. And trying to get HR on the phone on a Friday afternoon (we are both at home) is almost impossible. Groan...I'll have to try and call tonight when the store is less busy.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 6, 2021)

At my store it sometimes get's posted before the week starts... you know, the week the schedule is for


----------



## RollingStone (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow, my store must have it together. Our schedule is always posted 9-10 days ahead.


----------

